# Zoll für gebrauchtes Downhill bike



## Flo_rider (12. Februar 2012)

Hallo, 
ich hätte da eine Frage bezüglich Fahrrad importieren.

Ich mache derzeit ein Auslandssemester in den USA und habe mir ein gebauchtes Rad gekauft (Baujahr 2007 etliche Gebrauchsspuren).
Ich habe für dass rad 1200$ gezahlt, habe aber keine Rechnung.

Weis irgendwer ob ich dafür noch Zoll zahlen muss?
Bzw. muss ich es irgendwie nachweisen wenn ich sagen würde, dass ich das Fahrrad aus Deutschland mitgebaucht habe?

Grüße Flo


----------



## rayc (13. Februar 2012)

Der Zoll will eine deutsche Rechnung sehen, falls du angiibst das dein Rad aus Deutschland stammt.

Umso mehr Gebrauchsspuren zu sehen sind, umso besser stehen deine Chancen das du nichts zahlen musst.

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tintinMUC (13. Februar 2012)

Wenn du belegen kannst, dass das Radl von 2007 ist (Katalog...) dann solltest du keine Probleme haben mit der AUsrede "hab ich mitgenommen" .. warst ja nur 1 Jahr drüben


----------



## ciao heiko (14. Februar 2012)

Hier steht Alles beschrieben.


http://www.zoll.de/DE/Privatpersone...t/Zoll-und-Steuern/zoll-und-steuern_node.html

ciao heiko


----------



## Flo_rider (15. Februar 2012)

Danke für die Infos.
Aber wenn ich sage, dass ich es aus Deutschland mitgenommen habe, dann wolle sie doch sicher Ausführpapiere sehen oder?


----------



## ciao heiko (16. Februar 2012)

Flo_rider schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos.
> Aber wenn ich sage, dass ich es aus Deutschland mitgenommen habe, dann wolle sie doch sicher Ausführpapiere sehen oder?




Der "Nämlichkeitsnachweis" wäre natürlich am eindeutigsten. Aber wie unter "Rückwaren" steht:

"Alternativ können Sie bei Ihrer Wiedereinreise auch den *ursprünglichen Kaufbeleg* oder *Schriftverkehr* als Nachweis vorlegen, wenn der betroffene Gegenstand dort ausreichend bezeichnet ist und belegt, dass die Waren in der EU erworben wurden."

Ich weiss jetzt nicht, wieviele Reisende für Ihr Bike bei der Ausreise aus der EU tatsächlich einen "Nämlichkeitsnachweis" ausfertigen lassen. Von den vielen Alpencrossern die in die Schweiz fahren wird kaum einer das Formular ausfüllen. Und bei der Wiedereinreise wird auch bei einem gebrauchten Bike nie nach Nachweisen gefragt.
Bei Flugreisen hingegen mag das anderst sein. Habe ich keine Erfahrung damit.

Oder du kannst versuchen glaubhaft zu machen, daß dein Bike 430.-EUR nicht überschreitet. Also noch ein paar hundert Km damit fahren 



ciao heiko


----------



## Flo_rider (17. Februar 2012)

Ja so werd ich es denk ich aus machen, hab in meinem Schwingarm eine größere Delle und der Dämpfer hat kleine macken, da werd ich denen einfach weis machen, dass des extrem schlechte auswirkungen auf das Fahrverhalten hat.
Da muss ich schon Pech haben, dass sich der Zollbeamte sehr gut mit Fahrrädern auskennt


----------



## dirty sam (17. Februar 2012)

Moin !

Man könnte aber auch auf die Idee kommen, daß man für ein im nicht EU-Ausland erwordenes Fahrrad bei der Einreise die darauf fälligen Einfuhrabgaben entrichtet. So wie es einem Bürger einfach gut zu Gesicht steht, sich an Recht und Gesetz zu halten.

Gruß
Sam


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (17. Februar 2012)

dirty sam schrieb:


> Moin !
> 
> Man könnte aber auch auf die Idee kommen, daß man für ein im nicht EU-Ausland erwordenes Fahrrad bei der Einreise die darauf fälligen Einfuhrabgaben entrichtet. So wie es einem Bürger einfach gut zu Gesicht steht, sich an Recht und Gesetz zu halten.
> 
> ...


 


(Oder weswegen soll Herr Wulff gerade zurücktreten? )

Wenn Du keinen Zoll bezahlen wölltest, müsstest Du glaubhaft nachweisen können, daß Du Dir für das Rad vor der Ausreise die entsprechenden Nachweispapiere besorgt hast. Müßte man rein rechtlich auch für die Schweiz - so gesehen wirklich problematisch. Dann müßtest Du es nicht neu verzollen.

So kommst Du aber nicht drum herum. Ist ja auch nicht so klein, daß Du es verstecken könntest . Es zu unterschlagen, würde ich Dir auch nicht empfehlen, denn die Strafzuschläge betragen i. d. R. 100 %.

Es ist allerdings nicht gesgat, daß Du Zoll bezahlen mußt, kann auch ohne gehen, je nach dem wie das Produkt eingestuft ist/wird. In jedem fall wird die Einfuhr-Umsatzsteuer in Höhe von 19% fällig, um die kommst Du nicht herum. 

Wenn keine Rechnung vorhanden ist, mußt Du eine plausible Wertangabe machen - also nicht "50 , weil eh nur Schrott". Die prüft der Zoll dann ganz gern auch mal, in dem er bei Ebay stöbert, was dort was vergleichbares kostet.

Wozu ich nichts sagen kann, ist, was der amerikanische Zoll zu einer Ausfuhr des Rades ohne Belege ggf. zu sagen hat - bitte auch bedenken.


----------



## Stromberg (17. Februar 2012)

Wenn du mit ner Radtasche statt nem Karton ankommst, hast du gute Chancen dass der Zoll sich gar nicht dafuer interessiert - hab ich gehoert...


----------



## Stromberg (17. Februar 2012)

XL-FR-Rossi schrieb:


> (...)
> Wozu ich nichts sagen kann, ist, was der amerikanische Zoll zu einer Ausfuhr des Rades ohne Belege ggf. zu sagen hat - bitte auch bedenken.


Das interessiert die nicht die Bohne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (17. Februar 2012)

XL-FR-Rossi schrieb:


> In jedem fall wird die Einfuhr-Umsatzsteuer in Höhe von 19% fällig, um die kommst Du nicht herum.



Wird das Rad unter 700.-EUR eingestuft, was ja realistisch sein könnnte, dann wird "nur" der pauschalierte Satz von 17,5 % fällig.

Wenn es höher eingestuft wird 19% Umsatzsteuer plus ggf. Zoll.

("Präferenzbegünstigt" ist das Rad in keinem Fall, da Einreise aus den USA)

Jetzt sind ja alle Optionen durchgespielt worden und du weist was auf dich zukommt und kannst dich entsprechend vorbereiten. 


ciao heiko


----------



## scottiee (17. Februar 2012)

ich denke du machst dir viel zu viele gedanken darum. geh einfach mit dem bike zum flughafen, ich könnte wetten, da fragt keine sau nach einfuhrpapieren, kaufbeleg, etc.


----------



## dirty sam (18. Februar 2012)

Moin !

Mal abgesehen davon, daÃ man, wie oben geÃ¤uÃert, zu den Regeln stehen sollte, die das Gemeinwesen, in dem man lebt, sich gesetzt hat.

Warum willst Du wirklich das Risiko eingehen, statt maximal gut 200â¬ zu zahlen, beim deutschen Zoll zu stehen, das doppelte zahlen zu mÃ¼ssen und eines Zollvergehens schuldig zu sein?
Ist es da nicht um einiges erstrebenswerter, erhobenen Hauptes zum Zoll zu gehen und wahrheitsgemÃ¤Ã angeben zu kÃ¶nnen, alle FormalitÃ¤ten korrekt abgewickelt zu haben?

GruÃ
Sam


----------



## daniel77 (23. Februar 2012)

Flo_rider schrieb:


> Ja so werd ich es denk ich aus machen, hab in meinem Schwingarm eine größere Delle und der Dämpfer hat kleine macken, da werd ich denen einfach weis machen, dass des extrem schlechte auswirkungen auf das Fahrverhalten hat.
> Da muss ich schon Pech haben, dass sich der Zollbeamte sehr gut mit Fahrrädern auskennt



Vorsicht mit solchen Aussagen! Der Zoll liest hier mit!


----------



## on any sunday (24. Februar 2012)

Manche Leute scheinen hier von sich auszugehen und zu meinen, das beim Zoll nur Deppen sitzen würden.


----------



## isartrails (24. Februar 2012)

Flo_rider schrieb:


> ...habe mir ein gebauchtes Rad gekauft (Baujahr 2007 etliche Gebrauchsspuren).
> Ich habe für dass rad 1200$ gezahlt, habe aber keine Rechnung.
> 
> Weis irgendwer ob ich dafür noch Zoll zahlen muss?


Die Antwort lautet: Ja


Flo_rider schrieb:


> ...Bzw. muss ich es irgendwie nachweisen wenn ich sagen würde, dass ich das Fahrrad aus Deutschland mitgebaucht habe?


Das wäre also gelogen. Zumal hier das Gegenteil schwarz auf weiß steht. Da reagieren die Zollbeamten ganz allergisch.
Es ist doch so: Bei der Wiedereinreise hast du am Flughafen die Optionen, durch den grünen (nichts zu verzollen) oder den roten Korridor zu gehen. Gehst du durch den roten (Waren anzumelden bzw. zu verzollen) nimmt alles seinen korrekten Gang. Du gibst an, was du mitbringst, wirst nach Wert und Herkunft befragt usw. Eventuell bestimmen die Beamten den Wert mangels Nachweisen selbst.
Gehst du durch den grünen Korridor, hast du dich bewußt entschieden, nichts anzumelden. Jetzt steigt dein Adrenalinspiegel wie vor einem 5-Meter-Drop. Und wenn nun ein Beamter Lust hat, dir ein paar Fragen zu deinem Gepäck zu stellen, dann ist auch er schon ganz gespannt auf deine Erklärung. Und glaub mir, der hört tagtäglich super-interessante Stories über die Herkunft eingeführter Gegenstände. Der könnte da ein Buch drüber schreiben.
Jedenfalls wird dich schon seine Frage, warum du dich nicht für den anmeldepflichtigen Korridor entschieden hast, gehörig ins Schwitzen bringen. Und, die Antwort: Hab ich nicht gewußt, zieht am allerwenigsten...
Wenn Du ganz großes Pech hast, bewertet der Zoll das Bike als neu und unterstellt dir, du hättest es absichtlich zur Verschleierung des Sachverhalts auf "alt" getrimmt. Damit steigt dann nicht nur der Einfuhrwert (für den du ja angeblich keinen Nachweis hast), sondern dir droht auch noch ein Verfahren, den Zoll behumpst haben zu wollen.
Aber, das ist natürlich alles nur Theorie. Vielleicht will der Zoll ja auch nichts von dir. Sieht dich durch die grüne Sperre gehen und hat einfach nur Mitleid...


on any sunday schrieb:


> Manche Leute scheinen hier von sich auszugehen und zu meinen, das beim Zoll nur Deppen sitzen würden.


Ich bin auch immer wieder überrascht, mit welcher Selbstverständlichkeit manche meinen, öffentlich auch noch Ratschläge für beabsichtigten Betrug bzw. Steuerhinterziehung zu erhalten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sakura (24. Februar 2012)

isartrails schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich bin auch immer wieder überrascht, mit welcher Selbstverständlichkeit manche meinen, öffentlich auch noch Ratschläge für beabsichtigten Betrug bzw. Steuerhinterziehung zu erhalten...



Hi,

ja Dich *@isartrails* überrascht das noch ? Mich nicht mehr. 
Und: wird uns doch von ganz oben fast täglich vorgelebt.

Das einzige blöde ist, daß er es gebraucht in den USA gekauft hat und dafür gar keinen Beleg hat. 
Ich meine wo leben wir dann, daß wir in einem fremden Land mit Fremden Leuten Handschlag-Deals machen ? Wenn´s ein Kumpel war, ruf ich den an und lass mir von ihm einen Kaufbeleg schicken.


----------



## ciao heiko (25. Februar 2012)

Der Vollständigkeit halber:
Die bisher genannten Regelungen betreffen ja Touristen. 

Lebt unser Fragesteller aber > 1 Jahr in USA  hilft dieser Link.
http://www.zoll.de/DE/Fachthemen/Zo...Uebersiedlungsgut/uebersiedlungsgut_node.html

Für Studenten ist auch dieser Link interessant, wobei ein Downhillbike nicht unter üblichen Hausrat fallen dürfte.
http://www.zoll.de/DE/Fachthemen/Zo...freiung/Schulmaterial/schulmaterial_node.html

Vielleicht kann auch einer der mitlesenden Zöllner weitere Auskunft geben.

ciao heiko


----------



## flyingcruiser (26. Februar 2012)

vielen dank für die links. mich betrifft es zwar noch nicht, aber das könnte schon noch werden - ich warte schon immer darauf, dass ich mal mein laptop mit US tastatur zum zoll tragen darf. zudem würde ich selbst einen downhiller als "fahrzeug" oder hausrat bezeichnen - spezifisch ausgeschlossen wird es ja nicht.

bei dem studenten-link geht es vielmehr um ausländische studenten, die ein auslandssemester in deuschland machen.

trotzdem kann ich mir aber vorstellen, dass man gute chancen hat, wenn man während der abwesenheit nicht in deutschland gemeldet war. bei einer simplen urlaubsreise meldet man sich ja nicht ab, verlegt also den wohnsitz (und mit dem den hausrat) ins ausland.



on any sunday schrieb:


> Manche Leute scheinen hier von sich auszugehen und zu meinen, das beim Zoll nur Deppen sitzen würden.



nicht nur, aber meiner erfahrung nach sitzen da nicht gerade die hellsten - vielleicht hab ich aber auch nur einen ungünstigen moment erwischt gehabt. vor 2 jahren bin ich mit gekauftem laptop und digicam eingereist und hab dann am schalter ordnungsgemäß zoll bezahlen wollen. für die 2 von mir angegebenen artikel (natürlich mit rechnung) haben die 2 kollegen etwa 40 minuten und 1.5 m taschenrechnerpapierfahne gebraucht. ich will garnicht wissen, was passiert wäre, wenn ich bei einem gegenstand keine rechnung gehabt hätte.


----------



## ciao heiko (26. Februar 2012)

flyingcruiser schrieb:


> zudem würde ich selbst einen downhiller als "fahrzeug" oder hausrat bezeichnen - spezifisch ausgeschlossen wird es ja nicht.



Das war missverständlich von mir geschrieben.

Ein Downhillbike würde ich sicher auch zum Hausrat im Sinne der "Übersiedlungsgüter" zählen. Also wenn jemand länger 1 Jahr seinen Wohnsitz im Ausland hatte.

Bei der Schulmaterial und Haushaltsgegenstände Regelung für Studenten hingegen, werden nur Möbel, aber keine Fahrzeuge erwähnt. Aber du hast recht. Die Schulmaterial Regelung betrifft nur Ausländische Studenten. Das habe ich nicht sorgfältig gelesen.


ciao heiko


----------

